# Can't wait



## blhunter3

Is anyone else getting anxious to shoot some suckers and carp and other crap fish. I know I am. I wish MN didn't close the season so I could shoot all year.

I have been shooting whitefish, but those to me are not as fun and the monster buff's I was shooting last year.


----------



## weasle414

blhunter3 said:


> Can't wait


Me too. I've been getting my bows all prepped and ready to go for weeks now and the '08 season hasn't even closed yet, lol.


----------



## blhunter3

I can't find any carp around. I drove around alot last night and didn't find a carp. Some whitefish and that is it.


----------



## blhunter3

I just got the itch to bad right now, Im gunna go shoot some whitefish.


----------



## weasle414

Lately I've been throwing pringles cans and an old mallard decoy out my bedroom window and shooting them with my bowfishing setup when I get bored, lol. I can't find any fish at all with all this ice.


----------



## rednek

> I can't find any fish at all with all this ice.


ohhh come on alex, i know where there at you just wont go


----------



## weasle414

Excuse me?! I COULDN'T go because of work!!!! I can't take my boat on a river, I'd die!


----------



## rednek

my boat DURRRRRRR  i know you couldnt go with brady and me but its not like we cant go now, just got to wait for it to get back up in temp.


----------



## soggysandwich

I want to go really bad because I have never been and I got my setup for christmas and I really want to use it!!!



weasle414 said:


> Lately I've been throwing pringles cans and an old mallard decoy out my bedroom window and shooting them with my bowfishing setup when I get bored, lol. I can't find any fish at all with all this ice.


 do you just use your bowfishing arrows when your doing that?


----------



## weasle414

Yup. I just open my window, throw the can or decoy out 10' from the house and shoot them from my room and reel the target in. Those plastic ducks don't fight as much as carp do though :wink:


----------



## carp_killer

i got sick of waiting so decided to shoot some today even though the spot was really hard on the equiptment. it was a blast but it made the itch worse. frozen weather plus 6in water with rock bottom = disaster especially 20lb buff with a frozen spinner i have a very nice cut in my hand now


----------



## weasle414

So Jake finally got his buff or did you lose this one too???


----------



## carp_killer

i got him all by myself alex no back up shot nothing but he wrecked my spinner  but it was worth it we wont count how many pulled off though or then my buff record would be what it was all summer about 50 hit to one that makes it in the boat


----------



## rednek

JAKE!!!! start practicin, i need you to be on your game by the time the tourney comes up.


----------



## carp_killer

dont worry rednek tourny time i wont no how to miss. im turning the back part of the basement into a shooting range so i can be warm and target practice and im gunna put one of those weird metal things that you have on your bow on there so i have even more help i still cant believe im giving in and putting one of them on :eyeroll:


----------



## rednek

so your goin off the beatin path and not follow the crowd? you make me so proud


----------



## weasle414

:huh: What metal things???


----------



## carp_killer

SIGHTS  remember those things that i told you 2 last year would never be on my bow


----------



## rednek

:lol: yea i cant believe it took you that long to put them on. i would of figured that when i out shot you both constantly you would have put them on 8)


----------



## carp_killer

who out shot who??? i think i had you both wooped in numbers size you had me there for sure but numbers i kcked ur azz


----------



## Hick-From-Hell

I will woop all your guys, with both hands! :lol:


----------



## rednek

> trapper_2 Posted: Tue Jan 13, 2009 9:20 pm Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> who out shot who??? i think i had you both wooped in numbers size you had me there for sure but numbers i kcked ur azz


i dont think your rememberin right jake, we kept countin and i wouldnt leave till i shot one more then you and once i did we left, remember :lol:


----------



## carp_killer

i forgot about that one night. remember the rest of the nights though? :lol:


----------



## rednek

noooooo..... you fallin out of my boat with eyes like this  was pretty much all i remember :lol:


----------



## carp_killer

who went swimming the next night? :lol:


----------



## rednek

so trapper hows your night goin?


----------

